# Blue/Green algae?



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Not sure from your description, Noah - only some pics will tell the tale - can you post some ?


----------



## Noah091 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sure, i'll have to turn the light back on and wake the fishys. Give me a minute or two


----------



## bizzle (Mar 5, 2014)

It sounds like blue green algae to me just by the horrible smell.
Excel wont really help as its actually a bacteria not an algae. The only way ive ever gotten rid of it is by tossing anything it was touching. I've read that Erythromycin will kill it but thats gonna kill all you beneficial bacteria as well. A blackout period and stronger flow should help remove it too.


----------



## Noah091 (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## houbanna (Nov 29, 2013)

Yep blue green algea.


----------



## Noah091 (Nov 17, 2013)

houbanna said:


> Yep blue green algea.


Figured 

What exactly should I do? I am still a fairly big noob. I am not running Co2 and only adding excel and flourish as directions have it listed. Through research it seems that Minocycline totally destroys BGA, but I also run the risk of losing my good bacteria filter. I'll also add that through the few months I have had my tank, the tank has 0 for nitrates almost all of the time. Would adding KNO3 be a good first line defense? Where can I buy KNO3 and what am I looking for?

If anyone with experience with this stuff can help and walk me through this I would very much appreciate it!

Dug up a good reply from Plantbrain back in 2005



> BGA can easily and for no cost at all be killed in 3 days in any tank.
> Is free a good price?
> 
> Do a 50% water change and remove as much as you can. Add 1/4 teaspoon of KNO3 per 20 gal of tank. Turn the lights/CO2 off and cover the tank for 3 days.
> ...


Posting this so others who have this problem can see. Thread can be found at http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=13247.

I think this is the first thing I am going to do. I'll try to keep this thread updated as much as possible on my progress.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Blue-green algae generally develops in low, or non-oxygenated areas within the tank (with no, or poor, water circulation). There are other causes as well, but once you get rid of it, improving circulation within the tank is a main factor in keeping it from recurring.


Here's what has worked for me, quickly & effectively:
Turn off your filter, and siphon out water to bring the level down so that you can easily get to the bacteria to treat it. 
Dose all of the affected areas with (H202) straight hydrogen peroxide, at close range, using a plastic syringe or test kit pipette. You should soon see the affected areas get covered with air bubbles (oxygen). Refill the tank, leave the filter off for up to an hour to allow the H202 to remain in place and do it's job.
You should then see the air bubbles floating up into the water column, a sign that the H202 is working.
The following day, most or all of the BG algae should have been destroyed, but if there are still traces, repeat the same procedure once again.
Following this treatment, you need to improve the water circulation within your tank, using a spray bar, power head, or a small circulation pump, or some other similar piece of equipment, along with stepping up your tank/substrate cleansing routine, and water changes.
Sure worked for me, in 2 separate tanks over the past few years.


----------



## Noah091 (Nov 17, 2013)

Picked up some KNO3 today and I plan to start tonight. Following the advice Tom gave another member of the forum back in 2005, I plan on using using 1/3 tsp for every 20 galons of water in my tank. This tank being a 29 galon I am shooting for 3/8 tbsp of KNO3. I will then unplug light and cover the tank for 3 days and treat with KNO3 again.

A few questions before I start...

Should I feed the fish during the 3 day blackout?
Should I dose the same amount (3/8 tsp) after the 3 day blackout?
After the initial 50% WC, when should I do the next WC?
The only force for generating water flow I have is the HOB filter that came with my aquarium. I know it is hardly sufficient, but will this work? I plan on replacing my aqaueon quietflow 30 with a aquaclear 70 soon to help with this.
Lastly, are there any other ferts I should be adding other than the KNO3 while trying to get rid of this stuff?

Thanks,
Noah


----------



## JacobSam (Feb 13, 2014)

*29 gallon*

Noah, you mentioned you're using a 29 gallon tank. Are you by chance using a biocube as a freshwater tank? I ask because I'm also experiencing blue/green algae (cyanobacteria) and I'm having a tough time in this battle, using a 29in biocube. I've been using a syringe over the past two weeks to try to spot treat with H2O2 without much success. I'm running citric acid CO2, and a long air stone along the back to keep everything agitated, but most of my cyano problems are in the front of the tank. I think my next step is a powerhead.

*nevermind, after seeing your photos, I answered my own question about the biocube


----------



## Noah091 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice detective skills, lol. 

Yeah, its not a cube, just totally standard. I am on the last night of my blackout. Will check the tank tomorrow and hopefully it'll be gone.

I know its only 3 days, but I feel guilty for having not fed my fish that long.. hope they are okay. I didn't really over feed them at the start of all of this.

I started with adding 3/8 tsp KNO3. and covering with a blanket. While the tank has been covered I picked up a new filter (Fluval C4) and a powerhead (Hydor Koralia 240). Hopefully these will give my tank much more flow becasue before there was virtually none.

I am just waiting for my diffuser and co2 drop kit to come from china and i'll start my DIY Co2. Tomorrow afternoon i'll uncover the tank and feed the sh*t out of the fish. I'll then do 50% WC, add the new filter and the powerhead, refill and then dose another 3/8 KNO3. 

Hopefully all works out. I'll let ya guys know.


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

Circulation is very important in planted tanks for many reasons. You should invest in a powerhead regardless of algae. I just treated my tank for BGA with erythromycin. Didn't feel like dealing spot treatments etc. It's gone now.


----------



## Noah091 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah I definitely overlooked the circulation aspect in planted tanks. I am still a noob and learning. Luckily I have yet to lose a fish throughout my learning experiences. I'm hoping this blackout takes care of the bga. If not I picked up some eryth just in case. 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------

